# Teaching speak command



## Skar (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally I've found out how I can make my dog to bark, for teaching him the speak command.
But I'm afraid of out of controlling barks, I have saw some dogs that learnt to speak on command but they are always giving some barks while obedience.
I'm really interesting in teaching this command(and then the math trick), but I don't want him to bark if he isn't has been asked to.

Is there a way to ensure that I will be able to control the barks? Did you teach your dog to speak on command and have any problem?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ossie was a very quiet dog. He almost never barked. I can only remember three times that he barked when he wasn't commanded to do so.

Surprisingly, he was easy to teach him to 'speak' on command.

Lisl won't shutup. I don't need a speak command with her. I had to teach her 'quiet'. She's very vocal.

All I have to say is "where's those kitty cats?" or bunny rabbits, or squirrels, or say "Who is that? and off she goes to tell me just where they are or who it is.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I taught my dog to speak, it's fairly easy. What is harder is getting the dog to bark continuously on command. From what I read, your dog is less likely to bark for no reason if you teach them the bark command.

I got her to bark by barking at her and rewarding when she copied.






I now make her bark on command before playing tug etc and she will bark until I initiate the game.


----------

